# Metta World Peace to the Knicks



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok, maybe I'm the lone New Yorker here who's actually kind of excited for this, but is anyone else heavily anticipating this coming NBA season? Being that the Nets have basically acquired the Boston Celtics, and now that my Knicks are the most offensive NBA team to date, I think things might get a little interesting


----------



## Dalcan (Jul 23, 2013)

I need to watch the pre season stuff. If he shows up as Ron Artest, I am excited. If he shows up as Metta, it's going to be a shit show.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 23, 2013)

lol 




still can't beat the Heat.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 23, 2013)

What a name for one of the game's most temper-prone players.
How about; mega douche hothead?


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 8, 2013)

Even for a Lakers fan like myself, I've always called him "Metta World WAR"  

Seriously though, after having him around for 3 seasons, I must say he is genuinely a cool player to have on your team for many reasons. Sadly, whatever he is suffering from prevents him from making the right decision on the court or from keeping his cool sometimes. Other than that, I will miss him.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 9, 2013)

He only blows his fuse a few times a year, so that's really not a huge issue.
What is an issue is his declining defensive presence.
He is still a good defender, just not quite what he was a few years back, and offensively he is rather undependable, although with a new team he could possibly find his niche.


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 9, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> He only blows his fuse a few times a year, so that's really not a huge issue.
> What is an issue is his declining defensive presence.
> He is still a good defender, just not quite what he was a few years back, and offensively he is rather undependable, although with a new team he could possibly find his niche.



Agreed with all your points there. Luckily for him, his size is an advantage on the defensive end. He can slide over to play at the 4 spot in some games. That said, he is no longer the 20ppg player he once was... just don't give him the ball unless he is within 5-10ft near the hoop!


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 28, 2014)

Ron-ron is what we called him here is sactown. He's definitely a character, pretty good guy though.. And that seemed kinda strange to say. Lol..Did he end up on a team?


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 28, 2014)

Late to post this... the MWP experiment didn't last long, and was waived by the Knicks...


----------

